# setup of oidentd behind router?!?

## !

Hi

Im quite new to gentoo as well as linux at all, but Im learning pretty fast I guess.  :Wink: 

Gentoo is the only distrobution that convinced me since I started to search (6month ago) for a good alternative that gives me the max of possibilities. So *thumbsup* to the developers  :Very Happy: 

Anyway heres my problem:

I have Gentoo 2004.1 gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 running with KDE 3.2 everything works fine. But now I got a problem with my IRC client  :Sad: 

It needs identd. I installed oidentd, but I dont know how to confiigure it properly, since Im behind a Router(NAT).

I forwarded Port 113 and oidentd is running properly as well.

```
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN      3522/oidentd

```

So how can I make identd available through the router??? and how can I change the identd???

So I hope somebody here might have had that issue and helps me to fix it.

thanks in advance

pz

!

----------

## UberLord

You need to forward port 113 from the router to the computer running oidentd

In my case, I have a server behind my router which handles ident. I run oidentd here.

In theory, it can act as a proxy to other oidentd's in the LAN, but I cannot get this to work. So I instuct oidentd on the server to send a working ident of "nobody" back regardless.

This works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## !

Hi

thanks for the answer.

I already opened port 113 on my router, I tried almost everything, but I cant get it to work.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Can you tell me with which options you run oidentd???

I tried it with really everything -a to bind address -f to forward the port even -m to masquerade and yea I configured the .conf files, but I prolly still do something wrong   :Sad:  but what?!?

I just want it to reply xyz@255.255.255.255 instead of *@255.255.255.255

what options do I need to run for a static IP system behind a router???

----------

## UberLord

/etc/conf.d/oidentd

```
# oidentd start-up options

USER="nobody"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS="-f -m -r nobody"
```

This tells oidentd to forward (-f) masquerade (-m) and reply with "nobody" (-r "nobody") if lookup fails.

----------

## !

thanks for your help

I added the -P option to the ones you mentioned and then it worked fine then ...

----------

